# Sharing this girl.



## The_Cabinet (Jan 5, 2011)

just wanted too share this girl.


----------



## L4NE4 (Apr 8, 2011)

Wow shes a looker! How old?


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

That is one good looking bully!Thanks for sharing!


----------



## SuthernStyles (Nov 7, 2009)

Nice lookin bully


----------



## The_Cabinet (Jan 5, 2011)

L4NE4 said:


> Wow shes a looker! How old?


Thanks for the love. She is 16 months old.


----------



## The_Cabinet (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

pretty color!


----------



## The_Cabinet (Jan 5, 2011)

SuthernStyles said:


> Nice lookin bully


Thanks for the nice words.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

very nice girl beautiful.


----------



## The_Cabinet (Jan 5, 2011)

dixieland said:


> That is one good looking bully!Thanks for sharing!


Thank you.


----------



## The_Cabinet (Jan 5, 2011)

angelbaby said:


> very nice girl beautiful.


Thank you.


----------

